# Hot Smoked Pork Belly w/Qview



## polishmeat (Jul 8, 2009)

All,

This is an update from my previous post at:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=79029

So I got this pork belly with rib at the market today, and I know the real way to smoke these is to cure them first and then smoke at a low temperature.  I was limited on time, so I just rubbed it with BillBo's dry rub recipe that I got here (it's great by the way) and then I put it in the smoker along with a vidalia onion at 225.

I actually picked up a sauce pan from the store so I can replace my stock GOSM chip pan, which is too small for my liking.  The mod is great, since I can fit much more chips, and chunks and not change for 2 hours.

Anyway, I smoked the pork belly for about 4.5 hours at 225 without spritzing or saucing.  Smoked until it hit 160 inside.  It tastes pretty decent, although I'm sure the cold smoke method would have been better.  The Onion was just awesome!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2009)

That looks awesome and I honestly don't think I would cure that particular cut of meat. Thats the first time I've seen that cut. The pork bellies I've seen to cure for bacon don't have the ribs.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya Supersized a Spare!  Great job!

Pops §§


----------

